#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Quantum Mechanics in engineering physics 1 free pdf download

## abhishek katiyar

Quantum mechanics is a fundamental branch of physics which generalizes  classical mechanics to provide accurate descriptions for many previously  unexplained phenomena such as black body radiation, photoelectric eﬀect  and Compton eﬀect. The term quantum mechanics was ﬁrst coined by Max  Born in 1924.Within the ﬁeld of engineering, quantum mechanics plays an  important role. The study of quantum mechanics has lead to many new  inventions that include the laser, the diode, the transistor, the  electron microscope, and magnetic resonance imaging. Flash memory chips  found in USB drives also use quantum ideas to erase their memory cells





  Similar Threads: Fundamental Quantum Mechanics for Engineers Introduction to Modern Physics pdf free download in engineering physics 2 Introduction to Modern Physics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download introduction to wave mechanics in engineering physics 2 pdf free download Quantum Physics Enables Perfectly Secure Cloud Computing

----------

